# Video-Rhom's in the Wild



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

This video's from the Wolves in the Water DVD.

I captured it and put it on my web site.

Awesome Video - 3mb


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

ok well it is a good video but you didn't capture it and put it anywhere. you downloaded it and put it on your website.

anyway you shouldn't take credit for something you didn't do. a little obviouse when there is a MGI watermark on the right of the video. i have seen the video around many times before.


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Allrighty, well maybe the watermark is there because i used MGI Video Wave 4 to capture and produce the video. It's not hard. I take credit for capturing, and putting it on my site. 
If you've seen the video many times, this particular video, it's because i put it on Predatory Fish forums about 3 yrs ago, when i was more into Piranha.

This is my Video, I Stole from the DVD, not anybody Else's Site!!!

I have the whole DVD on my Computer, Captured.


----------



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

"Less aggressive than its red belly cousins, the rhombeus" - Wolves in the Water.

- Nice to know


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

Those Rhoms are Huge


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

for one i have the exact same file on my computer exact same size. so eather somehow you made it the exact same or you copyed it. alright then i would like to see the whole movie , so why don't you upload it to my ftp so i can take a look.

Xenon posted the first video on here like 3 months ago.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Waaaaaa!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Who cares where he got it. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey. 
In everyones defence,
I found the video some time ago..
I had saved it to a CD and some time after I joined here I thought it would be a nice vid to share but honestly didn't have a clue where I had downloaded the vid. It wasn't from p-fish but from a website someplace , likely early last year. No one here has claimed to have ripped the vid I Istated that the source was unknown.
So I'll apologize to everyone for any confusion this has caused.
I believe that anyone who takes the time to do a video deserves the credit for it and it appears that Ducklake is the one who deserves full credit for the video.
Welcome to P-Fury Ducklake 
Great Vids








and my apologies...
pete


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

No kidding, lighten up fellas, for crying out loud. It's one thing to know the entire story and call someone out, but to do so only on limited information is a little fool-hardy.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Mattias19 said:


> No kidding, lighten up fellas, for crying out loud. It's one thing to know the entire story and call someone out, but to do so only on limited information is a little fool-hardy.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well sorry for jumping on ya dude.


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

No problem. :smile: 
I had the video on my other site, www.theweltons.com. It's not there anymore, because i've changed host. I just found this board and thought i would put it up again.

I have all the best parts from the DVD, it's 7 min. long, but a big file.
I'll upload it, if you guy's are interested, my upload is slow.
Also, the best parts of the dvd were on my site awhile ago also, when the Rhom video was up.

Here's another small video - 1.7mb

Here's a link to the thread on P. Fish, where i put the long video up. Link. Link to video doesn't work, just a reference, sorry.
I guess it wasn't as long ago as i thought.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks for the vids


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

thanks for sharing man!

those rhoms are gigantic


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

BADASS!!! Always a site to see Rhoms in their natural habitat.. and shoaling!!!! Thanks for the vid!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I cant access the long video.


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

The long video was never uploaded when i switched host, sorry about that.
I mainly put the link to show when i posted about the video's.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

could you imagine netting all those bad boyz out. Fishing trip anyone?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

look at those eyes


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Dang, that is one bad ass shoal of rhoms. Makes me want to grow mine hella big and see it tear sh*t up. That is by far the best rhom i have ever seen. Their teeth area sticking out and stuff.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Very nice video, but is it possible to download the integral DVD "wolf in the water" ???????????
if you can man, it's very greattttt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

is it like a national geographic thing or something? if so, where can i get it? i tried amazon.com but i didnt see it there


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

if rhoms are solitary fish why they in schoal? and dan the were big and red


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

I believe the group of Rhombeus that were in the video were gathered on a fishing trip and brought to a holding area in the river (the shot with the frog on a log looks like the base for a frame or a dock).

It would also make sense since the fish look incredibly stressed with ammonia burns which could be signs that they were transported in containers.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

How can we get a copy of the full flick?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nycvr6 said:


> How can we get a copy of the full flick?


 half.com has some i just ordered it from them


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Death in # said:


> nycvr6 said:
> 
> 
> > How can we get a copy of the full flick?
> ...


Thanks, i just found it.


----------

